# Aviation Quality & Reliability



## nobertadil (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Dear members,
I'm an aircraft technician with 15 years of experience in civil and military aircraft's maintenance. Now i'm working in he UAE and i want to move my career to the function of Aviation Quality & Reliability, but I am still looking for a the best way.
I know that there are a lot of universities for distance education. but I' m wondering your advice on best school and what is good training for this career.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Betty Swollocks (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm sure if you go and have a chat with the Manager or people in Tech Services or Quality departments they will give you some career advice?
Good luck!


----------

